# Basso???



## YNGBLOOD01 (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone got a Basso? Would love to see some pics and information on it


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

*A recent example: '04 Reef*



YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Anyone got a Basso? Would love to see some pics and information on it


OK, here is a '04 Reef that I just finished building up. I've been a roadie off and on since the '70s and in the last year have been riding regularly again. I decided the circa 1992 Trek I have was getting a bit outdated in certain ways and wanted to find a good Italian frame fitted out with some Campy 10 speed bits to inspire me. 

I got a good deal on this frame, which is a custom Easton tubeset that is supposed to be a combination of Scandium and Ultralight, with carbon seat stays and fork. The rest is Campy Centaur with the major exception of a Chorus crank (obtained off eBay for $45 in pristine condition!). The wheels were hand built with Velocity Aerohead rims and Challenge Gara tires. I grew to like the Koobi saddle on my other bike, so I stuck with a Au Chrono for the new bike; bars and stem are TTT Forgie.

With the short days I've only been able to ride it a half dozen times so far it has been a great ride. A nice combination of rigidity and comfort and it certainly climbs better than the old Trek. You can get an idea of the lovely workmanship and finish from the close-up photo.The whole thing is probably a horror to all the steel frame lovers around here, however....


----------



## YNGBLOOD01 (Sep 27, 2004)

*04 Reef*

Beautiful bike, what size and how big are you? Just curious as to weight also....


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Beautiful bike, what size and how big are you? Just curious as to weight also....


Since it is the sloping geometry the size is not given in cm; mine is the XL. I'm just over 6' and usually ride a 58-59 cm. conventional frame. Interestingly, Basso makes their frames in both sloping and traditional geometries, but I happened to get a good deal on this one. If you are interested, Basso has all the dimensions on their website. 

Not being much of a weight weenie I havn't made any effort to weigh the thing so all I can say is it is light enough (although it would obviously be lighter if I didn't take the XL). In the photo the bars are up to the maximum height (e.g. about 3 cm spacers between the headset and stem) because I didn't want to cut the steerer too short without trying the bars up high. Ultimately I'll probably cut off another 1 cm from the steerer.


----------



## YNGBLOOD01 (Sep 27, 2004)

*What weight?*

Bike looks great, it did look like an XL. I to purchased the Reef frame in a medium, just waiting to get my Shimano group in. I love the welds/or lack there of on the frame, looks beautiful... By the way, what type of saddle is that?


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Bike looks great, it did look like an XL. I to purchased the Reef frame in a medium, just waiting to get my Shimano group in. I love the welds/or lack there of on the frame, looks beautiful... By the way, what type of saddle is that?


The saddle is a Koobi AU Chrono, which is made in Italy, presumably by Selle Italia. Koobi doesn't show up often in shops, and mostly sells through their website. They have a good return policy, too. Here is better shot of the saddle:


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

YNGBLOOD01 said:


> Bike looks great, it did look like an XL. I to purchased the Reef frame in a medium, just waiting to get my Shimano group in. I love the welds/or lack there of on the frame, looks beautiful... By the way, what type of saddle is that?


Hey Yngblood01,

Did you get your bike together yet? I'd love to hear your impressions when you do.

Joe


----------

